# Heat Press problem, PLEASE HELP



## hollywood23113 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Guys, I am press Proworld white tranfers to pinks shirts, when I pressed it, it turned a light gray color like I was buring the shirts. I am used Proworlds specs, 368 degrees for 10 secs. WHAT IS WRONG. You can see the perfect outline of the 16x20 press


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

can you post a pic for us to see, please so we can try to help you figure this out,,


----------



## hollywood23113 (Aug 27, 2009)

It looks the same as when you iron a black shirt, it gets a whiteist grayist look and you can see it.


----------



## VinnyYak (Jun 13, 2007)

hollywood23113 said:


> Hey Guys, I am press Proworld white tranfers to pinks shirts, when I pressed it, it turned a light gray color like I was buring the shirts. I am used Proworlds specs, 368 degrees for 10 secs. WHAT IS WRONG. You can see the perfect outline of the 16x20 press


Check instructions if it says Fahrenheit or Celsius.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

When you press a tee or other garment there is a amount of moisture in the garment, and when pressing the steam you see coming from the garment, is that moisture escaping,,, 
When you open your press,, you will see on many colors,, red is usually the worst a box where the press was...

Moisture usually returns after about a half hour,, 
you can also spray with a lil water,,, once the image is cooled to to help get rid of the press mark,,,

It is important to get as much moisture out of the shirt as possible as well before pressing to make sure the transfer, vinyl, or other substrate adhears to the garment fiber.
That is why we pre press as well..

Also check to see if your plate is clean,, and always cover the shirt or garment or bag when pressing with a teflon sheet or parchment paper just in case your press is carrying any ink or blue or anything from the previous press....


----------



## hollywood23113 (Aug 27, 2009)

SJIDOHAIR, Thank you very much. I washed one and I see what you are saying, that is exactly what it was, moisture. Thank you very much for all of you'll help.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

your very welcome,, 

you can also spray these with a spray bottle, of water lightly and it will help the moisture return faster,,,, around the press area,

Have fun,, and glad to help , and now you can share this with others that will have this issue as well.


----------

